# Myths expelled: cost of living in Dubai



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello, 

I am soon moving to Dubai and wanted to get a direct response from someone living there already (yes this question is very relative I know). 

I am asking simply what is considered a good salary there and whether it is easy enough to find inexpensive, yet good quality places to buy food, and local people to meet. 

I am starting from scratch and had never considered moving there before now, so anyone who would be willing to relay with me and be happy to share from personal experience I would be most grateful. 

All the best to everyone, 

Laila


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Well , first forget any cost of living calculator - they are useless for Dubai. To many different ways to live to factor into a simple equation based on salary. Housing is the big expense ( and schools but you did not mention children) so that skews the online calculators since they underestimate livable Dubai housing. 

I would say the usual thing is to take what you plan to spend on housing ( you have not told us what your housing plan is ) and subtract that from what any position pays you in Dubai. 

An then take what you make at your current home and subtract your current housing. 

Make sure the leftover salary in Dubai ( with housing removed) is at least 1.25 X what you make now or it is not worth it. You should be able to save more. This would give you a more reasonable estimate than an online calculator. 

Non-housing expenses are not much more expensive ( compared to a US city ) You ( assuming you are from Ireland ) may even do better if you factor in a car and gas. 

It does require changing what you buy since getting the same products as back home is usually more expensive than local favorites.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

kaladala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am soon moving to Dubai and wanted to get a direct response from someone living there already (yes this question is very relative I know).
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can check this page for all the cost of living in Dubai. It will give you a fair idea.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a-306.html

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

kaladala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am soon moving to Dubai and wanted to get a direct response from someone living there already (yes this question is very relative I know).
> 
> ...


First thing to ask yourself is WHY do you want to come here and meet "locals"?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Food is the least of your worries. It's not that expensive here, depending on what you eat. Imported western products can be pricey but you can eat relatively cheap here.
What you should look into is the cost of housing and utility bills. Rents are very high here. Just a room in a flat share could cost from 1250 euros a month upwards.

It would be easier to advise if you gave us a bit more information. Where will you be working? Public transport is not that developed here so you might need to factor in a car in your costs.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We can't answer your question because for many people 10K a month is a great salary, while others struggle on 35K a month.

You need to tell us your particular circumstances (single, married, from the West or elsewhere, current standard of living) and your package offer and we can tell you what's realistic on it.

I'm hesitant to give any rules of thumbs as they can vary from situation to situation but if you're a single Irish girl, then 15K a month is the bare minimum you'd want and that's a single room in a flatshare in the Marina. If you're a family with two kids to educate at western international schools, then 40K a month is the bare minimum. For the single, 25+K puts you in a comfortable category, 50+k for the family of four.





kaladala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am soon moving to Dubai and wanted to get a direct response from someone living there already (yes this question is very relative I know).
> 
> ...


----------



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply,

Yes my situation is that I am a single female but being housed already. I have no kids. 

I was wondering really to what extent people (I am a teacher) are able to find the different levels of costs. 

I don't really go out and party that much and am quite a low maintenance person. 

My salary is definitely not in the 15k a month zone, more like 5k. Is this very bad for a single person not paying for housing??

Thanks again for your response. 

Laila


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I am no expert in teaching salaries but I'm sure that's quite low. I think one if the schools advertise their packages online, DESC school maybe , I could be wrong it was a while ago now.

Housing , utilities are the largest expense here, you can definately get by on 5k a month people do on much less with no housing.

It really depends on how you live, there are restaurants and cafes to suit all budgets here, booze is expensive and also clothes shopping (I still buy most stuff from UK and Asos) 

It's a good experience


----------



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you,

I imagine if housing is included, it seems possible that it is ok although I really have no point of reference. Have you found it easy to meet people there if you are single person also? I always hear about restrictions that would be difficult to adapt to, although again, I know nobody out there and have not point of reference!

Thank you!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You must be teaching at a crappy school if the offer is only 5K a month. And the housing is probably a shared flat in Ajman or Sharjah. I'd be very worried about the school and the quality of the environment.

Teachers at the western international schools make about 15K a month (average) plus their own apartment. Senior teachers make more.

Out of the 5K a month you will need:

1. hire car = 2,000 a month.

2. food/basics/petrol/mobile for the week: 500-700 a week and this doesn't include much of a social life, so 2,000-2,800 AED a month.

You will *not* save a single penny. You can just about get by but it will be a dangerous struggle as there will be no money for holidays, shopping, for going out and meeting people even if you don't drink, no nice restaurant meals, nothing, nada, zip. 

You must remember that your peers in Dubai - by which I define as other young expats from Europe/Australia/USA, will all have much bigger packages and their social life will be based on being able to spend more money on activities. Even if you meet people you'll likely have to turn down invitations to many events and social activities because you can't afford it. You'll have to watch as other people, including teachers at the better schools, jet off to Thailand or Sri Lanka or Europe for holidays. You will find it lonely.


----------



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your response.

I've actually realised that people on here are talking in AED - I was talking about 5,000 american dollars a month so about 18,000 AED. 

That's my ignorance - I assume you were talking AED right?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

18,000 AED is MUCH better haha!


----------



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes! So just to be straight we are all talking AED here right??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes. 

That is the nation currency 

No one really refers to USD because most of us aren't Americans.



kaladala said:


> Yes! So just to be straight we are all talking AED here right??


As it is, 18K a month with housing provided is a perfectly good deal for a young single woman. That's pretty much the equivalent of 25K a month given how expensive housing is.


----------



## kaladala (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

kaladala said:


> Yes! So just to be straight we are all talking AED here right??


Yes when discussing salaries it is usually AED local currency


----------



## Olddubaier (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Laila,

18k incl housing appears to be a very good package. I suspect you would save around 10k as you mentioned you're not the party person. However, please note as in other cities, living cost in dubai is different depending on where you live. Most western expats live on the west side of Dubai (if Burj Khalifa is ur centre). These areas include Business Bay and the Marina (many Brits reside there) where prices for food are much higher than the eastern side (e.g. Karama, Deira) where eastern expats often reside (predominently from India/Philippines). A west side meal may cost 40aed whilst the same meal may cost around 10aed on the east side.

If u live near work to the extent you walk to work then you may not need a car. However when the temperatures go up people often hail a taxi to go to work even when it is a 5min walk. This shouldn't occur many times for you as I assume you will go away for the summer holidays.

It may also be useful if you would specify what comparisons you are looking for so we can better help you answer your questions.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cleora said:


> You need to tell your particular first (single, married, from the West or elsewhere, current standard of living) and your package offer so we can tell you what's realistic on it..


You need to stop resurrecting nine month old threads ...........


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

UK dentist salary + allowance?

Hello all

I am really hoping you can help me. I'm in the process of researching moving to Dubai. Finally decided to do it. However I can't seem to find any info online on what a UK trained dentist may be able to earn in Dubai. I know each contract is different but I just need to figure out if it is viable for us to make the move

Some background:
1. Qualified in U.K. And having been working 8 years in various posts as a general dentist
2. Have 2 children (5 and 2 years) and another on the way
3. Looked into Kings Dubai for schooling 
4. Thinking of a 3 bed apartment in The Greens 

Havnt applied yet because I just need to find out:
1. If kings is any good for British kids
2. Greens any good for family living ie is there sufficient area for them to play after school without having to pack the into a car and take them somewhere 
3. What sort of base salary a dentist should expect. 
4. What sort of housing allowance and school allowance would be reasonable. 
5 also car/food/experiences/maid costs which need to be factored in


Sorry for the long post. Been trying to get info for a while now. You guys seem to know a lot 

Thanks in advance ??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UkDentist said:


> UK dentist salary + allowance?
> 
> Hello all
> 
> ...


First things first - if i answer will you sort my teeth out for free? OK, seriously, sort out a job first, different employers offer different "perks" and don't think that School fees will be part of your package - they aren't always. Why do you need a maid? Do you have one in the UK? If your wife works then get a nanny, not a maid, you don't want your babies to be brought up singing tagalog or urdu songs - or maybe you do - where will she live in a 3 bed in Greens?

Have you been here? Do you know the locations of all the places you speak of? Have you any idea of the time it takes (not the distance) between home/school/work?

Get a job, get a hotel apartment for 2-3 months, then decide such things - lets face it a 5 year old isn't going to suffer much in the long term if they miss a few months at school are they.

Salary for a dentist - depends on your colour, if you're White British you'll get more than an Indian British (don't shoot the messenger it's just how it is), AED20-80,000 dependent on experience and ethnicity.


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks rascal. Your absolutely right. I will need to be there to fully investigate. Is kings any good and what about the greens? I am a British born and bred Pakistani. I'm sure this will affect things. As will me being a pregnant female  il try my luck out there 

What should a reasonable package look like to support 2 school kids a baby and parents. Living in the greens or similar area and educating at kings or similar with one car. Sorry I know extremely broad. But I just need a ballpark. I've got a good salary here so just need to work out whether it's worth it. 

Thanks so much x


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UkDentist said:


> Thanks rascal. Your absolutely right. I will need to be there to fully investigate. Is kings any good and what about the greens? I am a British born and bred Pakistani. I'm sure this will affect things. As will me being a pregnant female  il try my luck out there
> 
> What should a reasonable package look like to support 2 school kids a baby and parents. Living in the greens or similar area and educating at kings or similar with one car. Sorry I know extremely broad. But I just need a ballpark. I've got a good salary here so just need to work out whether it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks so much x


If you have a "Good salary" in the UK, why do you want to come here? It's stupidly expensive, your "tax free" salary means nothing when a 3 bed apartment in the (very old by Dubai standards) Greens is £30,000 a year?

Think very carefully - you need pretty much 150% of your combined salaries to live a similar life here.

Unless of course you live in Bradford or similar, in that case you need 300% of your UK.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two kids at good western schools plus a baby, two parents to support, need to house them all and maintain a decent western lifestyle?

60k a month minimum. This is assuming you want to have savings at the end of the day. Wouldn't touch anything under 50k.


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi again

I'm in Manchester at the moment. Honestly we need a bit of sun. The NHS contracts are going downhill. And there's hardly any opportunity for any decent activities for kids or us. We've been thinking about this for about 3 years now. But what with kids we deceased to delay it 

I have family in Abu Dhabi. They've been there 10 years or so. Seem well settled. I just need to know what a comfortable and liveable salary is. I know schooling and healthcare and general living is much more expensive and will need to be factored into the salary. 

I'm not set on greens. It's just from online research. I'm looking for somewhere with reasonable rent with a bit green space for kids to run around. Not too far from school. ( I'm sure this is what most people are looking for) could you recommend an area I could investigate

I'm going over in a few weeks to look at a few things. Just needed a bit of info myself 

Many thanks


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks tally ho. I was expecting it to be around the 60k mark. It just gives me better standing if I know what should be a reasonable offer. 

Which areas are particularly good for kids. Need a bit of green in the desert lol and so you have any schools you can recommend

Thanks for your helps guys


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're happy with a flat, then the Greens is probably one of the best places to live. Especially the newer apartments (on the side closer to Sheikh Zayed). Lots of greenery, lovely pool areas, central location close to amenities. 

You will get more for your money in Motor City, which also has large flats (but you must pay for your A/C separately and that can add up). Motor City is also a bit more removed but is not that far from most places. Cheaper but still feasible (if somewhat dustier) is Jumeirah Village Circle. 

There are families everywhere in Dubai and in just about every community, including Dubai Marina, JLT, Downtown, along Sheikh Zayed and all the new freehold areas. 



UkDentist said:


> Thanks tally ho. I was expecting it to be around the 60k mark. It just gives me better standing if I know what should be a reasonable offer.
> 
> Which areas are particularly good for kids. Need a bit of green in the desert lol and so you have any schools you can recommend
> 
> Thanks for your helps guys


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks tally ho. I'm going in a few weeks to check out some clinics and thought I'd book a few tours with schools. With accommodation I just want to be close enough so commute for little one isn't too much. Obviously budget is major deciding factor. Would love a villa but I think they're at least 2x more. If I get a good offer would snap up a villa

Do you know if kings is a good school. I've heard Repton is but they seem more focused on exam results. I want a more balanced school which focuses on the child's development. 

Thanks for all your help. Some of the info online was a bit dated. Just need a little more info on what a dentist can expect to earn. A lot of the salary info is quite vague


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have children so what I know is strictly hearsay. King's is a good school. They have the original location and a newer one (which may include a secondary?). Repton is very expensive but families seem happy with it. I don't get the impression the academics are better than the other better British schools despite having higher fees. It's still a for-profit institution. GEMS Wellington (several locations) is a very popular option and sought after, as are Jumeirah Primary School / Jumeirah College (also part of the GEMS group), and the nearly impossible to get in JESS and the slightly easier to get in DESS/DESC (latter two are fully private). Jebel Ali Primary gets rave reviews from its families and they're now expanding into a secondary too and have a new campus. Dubai College is probably the most sought after secondary. 

New schools open up every year so it's hard for people to stay on top of the new arrivals, but the schools mentioned above have been established in Dubai for the last ten years (or much longer in the case of some of them). A few other schools I've heard of that seem reasonably respectable are Dubai British School, Safa and Horizon, as well as Nord Anglia. 

Good luck! It's not fun finding a school but at the end of the day everyone gets into a school somewhere. Transferring children after a year is also very commonly done. 



UkDentist said:


> Thanks tally ho. I'm going in a few weeks to check out some clinics and thought I'd book a few tours with schools. With accommodation I just want to be close enough so commute for little one isn't too much. Obviously budget is major deciding factor. Would love a villa but I think they're at least 2x more. If I get a good offer would snap up a villa
> 
> Do you know if kings is a good school. I've heard Repton is but they seem more focused on exam results. I want a more balanced school which focuses on the child's development.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. Some of the info online was a bit dated. Just need a little more info on what a dentist can expect to earn. A lot of the salary info is quite vague


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So will you be applying for a school place before getting an offer? You need to pretty much apply now (or within the next 1-2 months) to get a place.
TallyHo has already laid it out. You can also look at the official school assessment reports https://www.khda.gov.ae/en/DSIB/Reports?isSearched=1

Good housing is available for every budget. 

The most important thing is to get a job offer.


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks rsinner and tally ho. I'm going over in a few weeks to see a few clinics. Finding a job online seems to be very difficult. I though it would be better to be there. I'm moving for the kids really. So school and good accommodation/facilities are v important. I don't mind having to commute further out myself but would rather keep their levels of disruption to a minimum. 

I quite like kings but what is umm sequiem/safa areas like to live in 

Thanks again


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

UkDentist said:


> I quite like kings but what is umm sequiem/safa areas like to live in


These are GREAT areas to live in. Check out propertyfinder.ae and dubizzle.com

But you are putting the cart before the horse.....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

UkDentist said:


> I quite like kings but what is umm sequiem/safa areas like to live in


Good luck with getting a place in that Kings. From what I understand it might be impossible to get a place in that school. Some googling should get you the info who is a pupil there... 
The area has mainly villas so accommodation would be expensive compared to apartment living that you were looking for.

But as others have said, get a fantastic job offer first before you think of anything else. All the other pieces will fall into place in a way or another, all you need is a fat pay cheque.


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'm just looking to see if a potential job would offer us a similar or better lifestyle than we have now. Schools and accommodation (mainly run around space for the kids) factor highly on my list. Do you know of any good British schools which may be easier to get into. Is Dubai British school any good

Thanks again


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

UkDentist said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm just looking to see if a potential job would offer us a similar or better lifestyle than we have now. Schools and accommodation (mainly run around space for the kids) factor highly on my list. Do you know of any good British schools which may be easier to get into. Is Dubai British school any good
> 
> Thanks again


I think you've pretty much hijacked this thread with a dozen questions! 

BTW, most people would start with a job first, and then look for a place to stay and schools in the area.. in your case, you seem to be looking for a school first, and then a place to stay.. and lastly, look for that dentist job that will pay you 60k a month.. wow, i like your confidence!


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Lol svgeorge. I am looking for a job first. It's very difficult to find salary info for a dentist in Dubai. I just need to know how much schooling and good accommodation would be. There are so many schools out there.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UkDentist said:


> Lol svgeorge. I am looking for a job first. It's very difficult to find salary info for a dentist in Dubai. I just need to know how much schooling and good accommodation would be. There are so many schools out there.


Hi,
My research shows that dentists in Dubai earn 20-35k AED per month.
Orthodontists earn more - because everybody seems to want braces!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's actually a dentist member on here. Sorry I can't remember his name, but I'm sure it begins with M. Someone else will know it, I'm sure. I'd say the best thing you can do is to send him a PM. Another thing you may want to ask him is about the process to get registered. I'm pretty sure it will be similar to registering for any other medically related role and it takes a fair amount of time to complete. After finding a job, your next priority is a school. You can check out the KHDA website for standards and fees. After that, find somewhere to live. I think you mentioned being pregnant. Most medical insurance packages won't cover you for delivery for a year so you may need to revisit your timeline. Another consideration is medical insurance. Do some research on what it's going to cost for you, your family and your folks. It won't be cheap!


----------



## UkDentist (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks you stevesolar and bedougirl. That's really helpful info. Hopefully might be able to find dentist member. The application process for DHA licence is a bit of a nightmare online


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> 2. food/basics/petrol/mobile for the week: 500-700 a week and this doesn't include much of a social life, so 2,000-2,800 AED a month.


This is way too much for a single person


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Depends on your living style ....


----------

